# Davolink DV-201AMR Router Probleme



## gamp (4. Oktober 2010)

Hallo!

Ein holländischer kumpel von mir hat Probleme mit seinem Davolink DV-201AMR. Ich hab mir bereits per Teamviewer das Interface angesehen, kann aber weder eine Option 'LOGFILES' (Router Logs) noch etwas wie 'Firmware Version' finden. Da er erst einen Reset durchgeführt hat und die Firmware IMG von der CD geladen hat vermute ich er hat noch eine alte...

Sein Problem ist, er hat alle N Minuten (N variiert) einen Disconnect von verschiedenen Programmen. Steam Friends (Chat) zB., auch IRC (mIRC). Auch wenn er TFC (Steam Spiel) spielt, verliert er manchmal alle 3-5 Minuten die Verbindung. Er hat sogar schon die Ports für diese Freigegeben, obwohl das für eine reibungslose Nutzung nicht nötig sein sollte.

Bei Google hab ich kaum was zum Thema gefunden, er meinte allerdings (er hat TELE2 ISP) das in holländischen Foren mehr Leute das Problem haben - Trace Route hat keine Probleme in der Routenverfolgung gezeigt. Richtige Lösungen kamen in diesen Threads die er da gelesen hat nicht raus.

Auch finde ich bei Google keine brauchbare Website mit verschiedenen Firmware Versionen, allerdings scheint dieser Router ziemlich.. naja verhasst zu sein ;-)

Hat jemand eine Idee wie man weiter vorgehen könnte? Bzw. hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit diesem Router gemacht und ggf. eine Lösung oder eine Website mit der neusten Firmware parat?

PS: http://www.davolink.co.kr/eng/index.asp
Die Hersteller-Seite listet sein Gerät nicht bei Auswahl des Produkts für neue Firmwareversionen.

Gruß


----------

